# Which string gauge would I use for Drop G# on a six string?



## bandit614 (Nov 21, 2011)

I currently have a 6 string in drop B, using a 12-56 set, and the tension is perfect.

I am buying an identical guitar, and I need to tune it to drop G#. what would be the ideal string gauge? I can't figure out how to use these calculators?

Also, is it a bad idea to tune a 6 that low? I know a 7 string would be ideal, but I don't want a thicker neck.

70-52-36-24w-18-14?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 21, 2011)

7s don't have thicker necks, unless you mean wider. In which case it's really not as bad as you think. And people tune 25.5" 8s to Drop E. It's all about preference, really. As long as you have it set up correctly and don't have completely ludicrous sized strings on it, it won't do any damage. Just make sure your tuning pegs are big enough to take said strings.

That all being said, I'd say those would be adequate for Drop G#. I use a .060-.010 set for Drop A# on a 26.5" scale and it works quite well.


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 21, 2011)

MikeH said:


> 7s don't have thicker necks, unless you mean wider. In which case it's really not as bad as you think. And people tune 25.5" 8s to Drop E. It's all about preference, really. As long as you have it set up correctly and don't have completely ludicrous sized strings on it, it won't do any damage. Just make sure your tuning pegs are big enough to take said strings.
> 
> That all being said, I'd say those would be adequate for Drop G#. I use a .060-.010 set for Drop A# on a 26.5" scale and it works quite well.



I did mean wider -- I'm using my buddies SC-207 for the time being and I don't like how wide the neck is. 

It would be a Schecter ATX Blackjack C-1, and I was gonna get those GHS Lo-Z Boomers and toss out the high E, and throw a 24w or 26w in the middle.


----------



## datalore (Nov 21, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> Also, is it a bad idea to tune a 6 that low? I know a 7 string would be ideal, but I don't want a thicker neck.
> 
> 70-52-36-24w-18-14?



A 7-string isn't necessarily ideal for this. The scale length and the compatibility of the hardware with heavy string gauges are the important things. For your purposes, a baritone 6 will work just as well, if not better than a 7.


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 21, 2011)

I was just looking into that.. A baritone 6 would be perfect, but there don't seem to be any production models anymore.. 

The only requirements are a TOM style bridge (no floyd rose/hipshot/whatever) and either EMGs/Duncan Blackouts

The ESP MHB-400 is literally perfect, but I guess they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 21, 2011)

try ernie ball not even slinky's. they work quite nicely


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 21, 2011)

Buddha92 said:


> try ernie ball not even slinky's. they work quite nicely



That's what I'm currently using in drop b, I don't think they'd go to drop g# lol


----------



## Philligan (Nov 21, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> I did mean wider -- I'm using my buddies SC-207 for the time being and I don't like how wide the neck is.
> 
> It would be a Schecter ATX Blackjack C-1, and I was gonna get those GHS Lo-Z Boomers and toss out the high E, and throw a 24w or 26w in the middle.



They don't make them anymore, but it's worth looking around for an older used Blackjack (the actual black ones, with passives ). For a while, Schecter made a C-1 Blackjack with a 26.5" scale - and, bonus, it was before they started putting the ugly card inlays on the fretboards haha.

That will get you the same scale as the 7 string Schecters, but you keep the 6 string feel.


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 21, 2011)

Philligan said:


> They don't make them anymore, but it's worth looking around for an older used Blackjack (the actual black ones, with passives ). For a while, Schecter made a C-1 Blackjack with a 26.5" scale - and, bonus, it was before they started putting the ugly card inlays on the fretboards haha.
> 
> That will get you the same scale as the 7 string Schecters, but you keep the 6 string feel.



Yeah I saw that, I'm just not sure I like the used route. However, if that's what I gotta do I'll do it haha

I'm really digging the look/specs of the Halo Custom Baritones they just started shipping out, but my friend said they are crummy.. any word?

MORBUS - Baritone, TOM, 6-string :: Baritone Guitars Pre-Order Sale :: Electric Guitars :: Halo Custom Guitar - Baritone Guitar - Custom Bass - 8 String Guitar - Guitar Repair San Jose

The link says FR, but it's a TOM bridge.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 22, 2011)

70-75 for that G#.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 23, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> Yeah I saw that, I'm just not sure I like the used route. However, if that's what I gotta do I'll do it haha
> 
> I'm really digging the look/specs of the Halo Custom Baritones they just started shipping out, but my friend said they are crummy.. any word?



Search Halo on here to get an idea of what they're like.

Also! I literally just found this, and hunted this thread down to post it 

Hellraiser C-1 EX - Schecter Guitar Research

26.5" Hellraiser 6 string. Have no clue when they released these, I just stumbled upon it on their website. Looks like you don't have to go used after all


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 23, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> That's what I'm currently using in drop b, I don't think they'd go to drop g# lol


worse case buy slinky seven string strings and just slap em in. no biggy


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 23, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2752999 said:


> 70-75 for that G#.


jesus thats thick i use a 70 for drop F lol
try like a 60-62


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 24, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> That's what I'm currently using in drop b, I don't think they'd go to drop g# lol


 
just about to say this ha

something like 13-70 will do ya good


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 24, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Search Halo on here to get an idea of what they're like.
> 
> Also! I literally just found this, and hunted this thread down to post it
> 
> ...



I ended up going out and buying one of these, it's perfect! The extra inch really does help (lol) Slapped a 14-70 on it and it's perfectly tensioned, I love it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 24, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> jesus thats thick i use a 70 for drop F lol
> try like a 60-62



And that's based on his light strings. I'd personally use an 80 for G#. I had an 85 in G that was perfect, but would be too tight in G#.

I use 70 for B.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 24, 2011)

bandit614 said:


> I ended up going out and buying one of these, it's perfect! The extra inch really does help (lol) Slapped a 14-70 on it and it's perfectly tensioned, I love it.



That's awesome man  I didn't even know they were making them again, I love 26.5" scales. 

I expect to see an NGD...


----------



## Ionei (Nov 25, 2011)

Used to believe in running Ernie Ball not even slinkys for drop B.
My band plays in A# and I've been using 72-13.
Nice and tight, tuned one of my home guitars to B with these 72- 13's and I can say I'm converted to using heavier strings.
Its just fucking awesome.
Open chugging is SO MUCH MORE IN TUNE.
Chords ring better, sound better.
It is just better.

If I was serious about using a guitar in G# then I'd probably use a 76-78-80 or something.
Especially if I was going to record with it.

Fuck light gauges, harden up and go heavy.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 25, 2011)

datalore said:


> A 7-string isn't necessarily ideal for this. The scale length and the compatibility of the hardware with heavy string gauges are the important things. For your purposes, a baritone 6 will work just as well, if not better than a 7.




A baritone WILL work better than a standard scale 7, or standard scale anything


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 25, 2011)

Philligan said:


> That's awesome man  I didn't even know they were making them again, I love 26.5" scales.
> 
> I expect to see an NGD...




I've never done one! What do I do!? I'll have to do two because I caught a black friday deal and got an awesome deal.. $770 for two guitars!


----------



## bandit614 (Nov 25, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> A baritone WILL work better than a standard scale 7, or standard scale anything



You guys were totally correct. Baritone is killing it.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 25, 2011)

i use a 72 for perfect tension(for me) at G# on 25.5 and contrary to popular opinion, i find it sounds better on the 25.5
I find i like the balls my 28.5 gives to standard, and the snap my 25.5 gives to G#


----------

